# Marine Parade (Dover) Overnight Parking



## cje101

All

We will be venturing over the channel on the 2nd August, is overnight parking still permitted on marine parade in Dover?

We stayed there in 2009 & 2010 but have not been back since.


----------



## bognormike

yes


----------



## teemyob

massive debates on this subject.

Many say you must park further up now.

TM


----------



## teemyob

Why?

More here

And some more


----------



## bognormike

strictly speaking the "allowed" parking is on Waterloo Crescent


----------



## Sideways86

Yes, supposed to be not in front of flats though? Everybody does, I did two weeks ago and around 30 campers there then


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Well it was ok last Friday. We always use the end furthest from the docks. When we left at 0859 there was a policeman standing on the corner, so we wished him good morning and he smiled and waved. Maybe he was waiting to nab the Spanish van who was about to overstay the free period.


----------



## vicdicdoc

If you arrive at WATERLOO CRESCENT after 6pm but don't plan to leave until after 9am make sure you plonk £1 in the ticket machine (it will show valid from 9am to 10am) - if you leave before 9am you getaway with overnight parking for free (not something you find often in UK :wink:


----------



## selstrom

vicdicdoc said:


> If you arrive at WATERLOO CRESCENT after 6pm but don't plan to leave until after 9am make sure you plonk £1 in the ticket machine (it will show valid from 9am to 10am) - if you leave before 9am you getaway with overnight parking for free (not something you find often in UK :wink:


Come to Dumfries & Galloway all car parks are Free!


----------



## ChaseTracker

We were parked on Marine Parade in Dover for 3 nights in mid May, we had a started motor burn out and missed 2 days of our trip and the Traffic warden was great to us she told us not to bother paying as we had reported the break down to her and all was ok on the parking front.
Did have some young s--- bag throw a brick at the van but outside of that all was ok.
Loads of other vans parked up as well.


----------



## darach

Hi, We nearly always wild camp but stayed in Dover in January for the first time. Didn't like it at all, rate as one of my poorest stop offs. Much better place in my opinion is Dover new road park and ride at Canterbury, only £2.50 for 24 hrs, water dumping and free bus into town and you feel as though you are definitely wanted. It is only 20 mins from the ferry. You cannot enter on a sunday but if in before you can leave on a sunday. 
Derek


----------



## peejay

darach said:


> Hi, We nearly always wild camp but stayed in Dover in January for the first time. Didn't like it at all, rate as one of my poorest stop offs. Much better place in my opinion is Dover new road park and ride at Canterbury, only £2.50 for 24 hrs, water dumping and free bus into town and you feel as though you are definitely wanted. It is only 20 mins from the ferry. You cannot enter on a sunday but if in before you can leave on a sunday.
> Derek


If you prefer wildcamping then you could always use the Dover patrol monument, we've used it a few times, great views over the channel....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/st-margarets-at-cliffe--patrol-monument--campsite.html

Pete


----------



## 113016

peejay said:


> darach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, We nearly always wild camp but stayed in Dover in January for the first time. Didn't like it at all, rate as one of my poorest stop offs. Much better place in my opinion is Dover new road park and ride at Canterbury, only £2.50 for 24 hrs, water dumping and free bus into town and you feel as though you are definitely wanted. It is only 20 mins from the ferry. You cannot enter on a sunday but if in before you can leave on a sunday.
> Derek
> 
> 
> 
> If you prefer wildcamping then you could always use the Dover patrol monument, we've used it a few times, great views over the channel....
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/st-margarets-at-cliffe--patrol-monument--campsite.html
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

We also have used the Dover Patrol Monument location. Super views when the weather is good.  
All of the foreigners seem to know about it as it's in their guides.


----------



## teemyob

*tunnel*



peejay said:


> darach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, We nearly always wild camp but stayed in Dover in January for the first time. Didn't like it at all, rate as one of my poorest stop offs. Much better place in my opinion is Dover new road park and ride at Canterbury, only £2.50 for 24 hrs, water dumping and free bus into town and you feel as though you are definitely wanted. It is only 20 mins from the ferry. You cannot enter on a sunday but if in before you can leave on a sunday.
> Derek
> 
> 
> 
> If you prefer wildcamping then you could always use the Dover patrol monument, we've used it a few times, great views over the channel....
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/st-margarets-at-cliffe--patrol-monument--campsite.html
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

Is that the one with the access via the tunnel/traffic lights?


----------



## 113016

*Re: tunnel*



teemyob said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, We nearly always wild camp but stayed in Dover in January for the first time. Didn't like it at all, rate as one of my poorest stop offs. Much better place in my opinion is Dover new road park and ride at Canterbury, only £2.50 for 24 hrs, water dumping and free bus into town and you feel as though you are definitely wanted. It is only 20 mins from the ferry. You cannot enter on a sunday but if in before you can leave on a sunday.
> Derek
> 
> 
> 
> If you prefer wildcamping then you could always use the Dover patrol monument, we've used it a few times, great views over the channel....
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/st-margarets-at-cliffe--patrol-monument--campsite.html
> 
> Pete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the one with the access via the tunnel/traffic lights?
Click to expand...

No, it,s up to the top of Jubilee Way, turn right, then right again and go through St Margarets at Cliffe


----------



## teemyob

*Re: tunnel*



Grath said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, We nearly always wild camp but stayed in Dover in January for the first time. Didn't like it at all, rate as one of my poorest stop offs. Much better place in my opinion is Dover new road park and ride at Canterbury, only £2.50 for 24 hrs, water dumping and free bus into town and you feel as though you are definitely wanted. It is only 20 mins from the ferry. You cannot enter on a sunday but if in before you can leave on a sunday.
> Derek
> 
> 
> 
> If you prefer wildcamping then you could always use the Dover patrol monument, we've used it a few times, great views over the channel....
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/st-margarets-at-cliffe--patrol-monument--campsite.html
> 
> Pete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the one with the access via the tunnel/traffic lights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it,s up to the top of Jubilee Way, turn right, then right again and go through St Margarets at Cliffe
Click to expand...

Here?


----------



## 113016

No, that is not Dover patrol

http://www.doverwarmemorialproject....reas/Dover Patrol/Dover Patrol Book words.htm


----------



## PEPPS

*dover*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob

I thought you meant http://www.samphirehoe.com/uk/visit-us/ orginally


----------



## 113016

http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-178498-the-dover-patrol-war-memorial-st-margare/map


----------



## Mrplodd

There have been reports on here of MH's being ticketed if they park on Marine Parade. I was there a few weeks ago and the signs clearly show that parking is for cars and motorcycles ONLY ! (check it out on Google street view)

If you head towards the marina (Waterloo Crescent) the signs show that caravans etc are allowed. (again the signs are visible on Street view) 

Now what you choose to do is of course your business. 

My view is why risk gettinga ticket on Marine Parade when you can park legitimately about 200 metres further along the same road ??

For information the issueing of parking tickets was removed from Police duties many years ago and Police Officers can no longer ticket you for parking. Its all down to Council "Civil Enforcement Officers" and some councils view it as an income stream to be exploited. 

If you are coming to Dorset DONT be tempted to park overnight anywhere on the Isle of Purbeck (especially the ferry road at Studland) Purbeck District Council pay CEO's to go out at about 0330 in the summer and ticket MH's that are parked up !!! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED !!!!


----------



## teemyob

Grath said:


> http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-178498-the-dover-patrol-war-memorial-st-margare/map


looks tight for parking.

Does anyone have a picture or more precise Co-Ordinates please?


----------



## teemyob

Mrplodd said:


> There have been reports on here of MH's being ticketed if they park on Marine Parade. I was there a few weeks ago and the signs clearly show that parking is for cars and motorcycles ONLY ! (check it out on Google street view)
> 
> If you head towards the marina (Waterloo Crescent) the signs show that caravans etc are allowed. (again the signs are visible on Street view)
> 
> Now what you choose to do is of course your business.
> 
> My view is why risk gettinga ticket on Marine Parade when you can park legitimately about 200 metres further along the same road ??
> 
> For information the issueing of parking tickets was removed from Police duties many years ago and Police Officers can no longer ticket you for parking. Its all down to Council "Civil Enforcement Officers" and some councils view it as an income stream to be exploited.
> 
> If you are coming to Dorset DONT be tempted to park overnight anywhere on the Isle of Purbeck (especially the ferry road at Studland) Purbeck District Council pay CEO's to go out at about 0330 in the summer and ticket MH's that are parked up !!! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED !!!!


----------



## 113016

teemyob said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-178498-the-dover-patrol-war-memorial-st-margare/map
> 
> 
> 
> looks tight for parking.
> 
> Does anyone have a picture or more precise Co-Ordinates please?
Click to expand...

Sorry, I can't post pics as having problems in that department.
It is a general car parking area, but at night time there is easily enough room for up to a dozen M/H, reversed into the verge.
8 or 9 metre would be OK, but locals may not like too many!
Locals come up for dog walking!
We have overnighted several times, but now a days we just go to the Marine Parade area.


----------



## pippin

teemyob - I just wish the parking operatives would book cars for parking in the reserved bits as in your picture.


----------



## peejay

teemyob said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-178498-the-dover-patrol-war-memorial-st-margare/map
> 
> 
> 
> looks tight for parking.
> 
> Does anyone have a picture or more precise Co-Ordinates please?
Click to expand...

The coords are in the campsite database link I supplied in my original post.
A quick piccie...

Pete


----------



## johnthompson

A Caravan is a vehicle of category O, as are all trailers. O1 is under 3500kg

A Motor Caravan is a vehicle of category M1 with a Special body. That is a passenger vehicle with seats for up to 8 passengers plus the driver. All Motor Caravans from a VW or Transit size Van up to an RV the size of a large Touring Coach fall into this category.

DVLA and EU use this definition.

Does that sign mean No Trailers rather than no Caravan. It is open to challenge

I am in the process of contacting all councils in the UK updating the info that Graham Hadfield had on his Motor Caravan Parking website. Grahams site is closing next month and we will be displaying the info on http://www.tmcto.org The Motor Caravan Tourism Organisation. I will have a look at the Info Dover Council supply me with. 
A lot of councils I have been intouch with say that if a Motor Caravan will not fit in a carpark even some allow use of two bays, then they should use the area for coach parking and pay the fee for that parking. However this is not consistent and some council say motor caravans are not allowed to use the coach bays. As a group we are collecting this info then we intend to approach unfriendly councils and enter into a dialogue with them.

That sign as I remember it is on the side of the road by the Hotel entrances. There is Pay and Display parking without bay delimitation on the opposite side (sea Side) of the road. In all of the time I have used Waterloo Crescent for early morning departures there has been no vehicles parking on the coach area other than the odd Motor Caravan.


----------



## drcotts

the actual road where i stop on is by the pier and called esplanade. its outside the dover port authority car park opposirte the coach parking bays.
Defined bays for caravans
Great seafood from sues seafood wagon 50 yds away

Phill


----------



## tonyt

peejay said:


> The coords are in the campsite database link I supplied in my original post.A quick piccie...Pete


Last time I was there, May 2013, the approach road up to the monument parking was like a cross country 4X4 trail - deep pot holes and not much space to steer between them.


----------



## Telbell

imo the Waterloo Crescent area is much more pleasant a place to stay than Marine Parade (notwithstanding the legality debate)

Seems quieter up there with less passing traffic and pleasant walks around the harbour area.


----------



## tude

*Marine parade*

I contacted Dover harbour who own Waterloo cresant and Dover councill
Who own marine parade.both said parking is as it as always been.park after 6pm the only thing I've seen is signs for 3.5t limit.having spoke to a traffic warden in feb on marine parade she said park anywhere olong the front we won't book you!


----------



## 1302

How would iget on arriving late Friday for an 0630 ferry and catching a few winks inthe car?


----------



## autostratus

Can't see it being a problem. I'm sure there must be other car drivers doing the same thing.

I don't know if there are any toilets along there but you could try use Google street view to check.


----------



## teemyob

Al I can say is, if at all possible. Get to the other side and you will find plenty of Aires and Parking within 1 hour of Calais.

One downside may be that if it is getting late. A 11:30 Ferry may not get you in Calais until 1:30am (2:30am Central European Time). Then you have to find somewhere to stop.

Does not bother me but may some.


TM


----------



## Telbell

Technically Marine Parade is illegal-see the links kindly provided by TM

Waterloo Crescent, a bit further up, is ok

In any case Waterloo Cres is much better imo. Much quieter


----------



## 1302

teemyob said:


> Al I can say is, if at all possible. Get to the other side and you will find plenty of Aires and Parking within 1 hour of Calais.
> 
> TM


Ive booked m early morning ferry aready so unless I can talk them into going earlier ( unlikely as I booked a one dy cheap return) but I may give it a go...


----------

